# Plymouth Reptile Club Meeting 29th September



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

*The Plymouth Reptile Club *​ 
The Plymouth Reptile Club meeting on wednesday the 29th of September 6pm to 8pm *Reptiles Welcome*​ 
*Location Of The Meeting*​ 
We have booked a private function room to have the meeting at the location for the meeting is ​ 
The Mutley Crown Pub​ 
9-11 Mutley Plain​ 
Plymouth​ 
Devon​ 
PL4 6JG​​*Members *​​People who have memberships to the Plymouth Reptile Club will be able to get into the meeting free of charge for any other people who would like to attend the meeting there is a small charge witch i have listed below ​​Adults = £1.00​Children 10 to 16 = 50p​Under 10 = Free​ 
*Parking*​
Parking is near the venue about a 2 minute walk the car park is located at Mutley Plain car park Napier Terrace / Ermington Terrace​*Membership *
The Plymouth Reptile Club is now taking membership information about the membership can be found on our website at 
Plymouth Reptile Club Membership​ 
*Website *
The Plymouth Reptile Club has it's own website and is located at 
Plymouth Reptile Club Home​ 
*Forum *
The Plymouth Reptile Club also hs its own forum witch is located at 
Plymouth Reptile Club - Index​


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Will try and come to this one.(Starts a bit early though.)

Rob


----------



## thermal (Feb 6, 2010)

ill be able to make this one as well


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys and girls hows it all going i will try and get to the meeting are you looking at sorting an event in plymouth as i have been looking into something small few stalls and such how many members do u have and do you think there is enough interest ? also wat sort of things happen at the meetings many thanks :no1:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

steve2010 said:


> hey guys and girls hows it all going i will try and get to the meeting are you looking at sorting an event in plymouth as i have been looking into something small few stalls and such how many members do u have and do you think there is enough interest ? also wat sort of things happen at the meetings many thanks :no1:


Hi Steve as we are only a new club we are still building a membership base our monthly meetings are help the last wednesday of each month 

There are many plans in the pipe line for PRC but these will be spoken about closer to the time but i have spoken to SleepyDee about next year about Europe Shows to Hamm


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

As mentioned, bit early - couldn't come to the last one sadly because of this


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> As mentioned, bit early - couldn't come to the last one sadly because of this


what times would be people find better ?


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*heyya mate*

will they be selling reptiles here is this like an expo in plymouth ??


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope this is a reptile club not a reptile show or expo find all the info you need here 
Plymouth Reptile Club Home


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> what times would be people find better ?



Most people I know finish work at 5.30/6 and I'm not usually free during the week until this time, so I guess 7pm would be ideally for me personally


----------



## thermal (Feb 6, 2010)

7pm sounds a more suitable time for most people


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

7pm would work wonders for me ill do my best to be there !!! :no1:


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

7pm would be better. Reptile world had there reptile night on the same night as the first meeting probably the reason why nobody turned up ?????

Rob


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like i might change the day to a thursday or tuesday so we do not clash with reptile world  also see if the venue will be happy to change the time for us


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

just a quick update to say the date and times have been changed for this month 

the meeting is now 

Thursday 29th of this month 

6:30pm to 8:30pm


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> just a quick update to say the date and times have been changed for this month
> 
> the meeting is now
> 
> ...


hi Staggy ~ just one thing hun but the 29th is a wednesday *not* a thursday so do you mean thursday the 30th september?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Ooops lol the only place i got it wrong lol 

Yep you are right Mel 

Thursday the 30th


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds better.

Rob


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

sounds gd to me  wil be there for sure !!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Top please


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Does it matter if Im a bit late?!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Does it matter if Im a bit late?!


Nope not at all : victory:


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

wat time is the meet again i know it was changed around abit? cheers


----------



## thermal (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

steve2010 said:


> wat time is the meet again i know it was changed around abit? cheers


Hi Steve the meeting is from 6:30pm to 8:30pm


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hiya
As long as we get everything done that needs doing, we'll see you there

Glad of the day change:2thumb: Could never make Wednesdays.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Hiya
> As long as we get everything done that needs doing, we'll see you there
> 
> Glad of the day change:2thumb: Could never make Wednesdays.


 
Ideal would be nice to meet you


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Is the Club still running?


----------



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

CrisisMajor said:


> Is the Club still running?


same question here...and if yes, can we have some details..what happened to the website? 

thanks - would love to meet up with other locals


----------



## cactusnicola (May 1, 2010)

*Plymouth Reptile Club still about?*

Hi

Am just getting on the forums and seeing all this type of thing and wondered if these still happen?

Cactusnicola


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think so, well I've not heard anything.


----------

